# Going to try some Roadside Chicken this weekend!



## ddog27 (Aug 5, 2005)

I am going to grill some Roadside Chicken in the WSM with the water bowl removed this weekend. My question is would is make much of a difference if I put red pepper instead of white pepper in the recipe?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 5, 2005)

I'm doing this tonight! I made the marinade last night and I'm gonna throw the chicks in at 4:00 tonight! Can't wait....I've got an old high school friend over for dinner tonight (He's here for our 30th reunion) with his wife and kid! Party starts tonight and the reunion is tomorrow and a final picnic on Sunday, then a 10 year break!


----------



## JohnnyReb (Aug 5, 2005)

i made some last night, yall will not be disapointed  

that is some good stuff


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 5, 2005)

Both times I made it I used black pepper.  I think Red would be a bit hot as Bryan said.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 6, 2005)

I did this last night for the first time, exactly like Bryan said to do. I wouldn't change a thing with it. FANTASTIC!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2005)

ddog27 said:
			
		

> I am going to grill some Roadside Chicken in the WSM with the water bowl removed this weekend. My question is would is make much of a difference if I put red pepper instead of white pepper in the recipe?



WELL???


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2005)

nshaw65 said:
			
		

> Where do I find the receipe for roadside chicken?


It's in the Poultry Recipes Forum..

http://www.myfreebulletinboard.com/f2/b ... t2338.html


----------

